# scanspeak revelator vs illuminator tweeters



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

I dont have any revelator tweeters, but very keen to know peoples opinions on these vs the illuminator series?

2904/6000 and 7000? vs the newer illuminator's?

and the older ring radiators vs the newer ones?


the revelator appear to be more expensive?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

The Revelators tend to sound dark (I hate adjectives that refer to sound). The Illuminators are really a good balance between smooth and detailed, in that they have a crisp sound to them, but they're not detailed to the point of being fatiguing.

The Illuminators are really something special.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I had a set of Scan Ring Revs many moons a go...on axis they can't be beat.

The Revelator line as a whole has more sensitivity than the Illuminator line.

I have Illuminator 1" domes and really really dig them. I have not heard the Revelator Air Circs which is a cousin of the Illuminator domes, nor have I heard the Illuminator Rings...so I can't compare similar tweeters from the different lines.

But I am told the Revelator big brothers are better performing down low.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

hasn't Zaph measured both? If so, it should be rather easy to compare the FR/distortion charts.


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

cheers for the replies.

I assumed the illum series were a notch up above the rev's.
the woofers certainly seem to be pricier but the tweeters are somewhat the other way around in terms of dollar value

this is excluding the beryllium tweeter illuminators


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

He has. And he did a project with the Air Circs, but that is the only Scan tweeter project he has done. 

While I don't remember the test results from the large flange tweeters, the little Illuminator tested well...but he said it wasn't a good value unless you needed something small that could play low.



bikinpunk said:


> hasn't Zaph measured both? If so, it should be rather easy to compare the FR/distortion charts.


----------

